# Anyone own the new Vizio VF552XVT?



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

If so, what do you think about this set? Are you finding you're using the Internet Apps? Streaming Netflix working well for you? Do you mind sharing what picture settings you've found most appealing for you?

I just received the set for my 50th birthday along with the motorized tilt wall mount. Thanks Honey, you're the BEST! It replaced my 7 yr old Hatachi Ultravision RP HDTV which was really tired. She picked it up both the TV and mount at Costco.

Set up was a snap, the bluetooth, qwerty keyboard slide remote is really cool and it helps when using the Internet Apps. Built in wireless N adapter found my dual band N Linksys router in a snap, and connected seamlessly after entering in my security passphrase. I connected to my 5 ghz band and found that streaming from Netflix I had zero pixelization or video/audio studdering.

I was able to easily reconfigure my Harmony 700 remote in just a few minutes and didn't even need to fiddle with relay delay settings. 

At this price point, it's hard to find an equal. The new 480mhz 3D Vizio was just announced and will be priced at the same point this model currently is at, so I expect this model's price to drip to the mid to low $1000s once the 3D model hits the street later this year.


----------



## brinack (Jun 6, 2010)

I just picked up the SV472xvt the little brother to your set. I cant say enough about how great the picture is and the set in general. The internet apps are also very nice and responsive.

Very happy with the set.

I also ordered a "chief" brand wall mount. All I have to say is WOW. What a sweet mount. Excellent build quality and design.


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice buy. That's one set I'm considering for the bedroom..


----------

